# Is 1/350 BB-39 Arizona Banner/Trumpeter kit...



## thuntboss (Feb 1, 2006)

still for sale anywhere ? Is this still the best 1/350 scale Arizona kit out there ? Thanks, Jon


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Its the only one. It is also AFAIK discontinued. At least in the Banner boxing. I have seen the same kit in Mini Hobby packaging, too. Its not a "bad" kit, but its not in the league of some of the newer 1/350 offerings. The price is a give away that its pretty simple. Its 1/4 the price of other similar scaled kits. Basically the kit is an enlargement of the old Revell box scale kit. It fixes some flaws in the Revell kit, but has some of its own. With some TLC it makes into a very nice model (as can the Revell kit). Supposedly Trumpeter is replacing the kit with a new 1/200 version.


----------



## Roguepink (Sep 18, 2003)

1/200? Why? Working on the retail end of the business, this annoys me. People work hard to have constant-scale collections. My dad only buys 1/700 because he wants ALL of his models in scale. I stock plenty of 1/350 and 1/700 ships. Trumpeter would be prudent to stick with common and popular existing scales.

It would not irritate the customers.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

There are other 1/200 ship kits. Although its not the most common. Its no more odd than the forthcoming 1/144 Bismarck.


----------



## thuntboss (Feb 1, 2006)

djnick66 said:


> Its the only one. It is also AFAIK discontinued. At least in the Banner boxing. I have seen the same kit in Mini Hobby packaging, too. Its not a "bad" kit, but its not in the league of some of the newer 1/350 offerings. The price is a give away that its pretty simple. Its 1/4 the price of other similar scaled kits. Basically the kit is an enlargement of the old Revell box scale kit. It fixes some flaws in the Revell kit, but has some of its own. With some TLC it makes into a very nice model (as can the Revell kit). Supposedly Trumpeter is replacing the kit with a new 1/200 version.


Thanks for the info. Considering the historical significance of the ship, you'd think that someone would step up and make a real nice high quality 1/350 of it.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

1/350 is an interesting scale. There were, until recently, relatively few kits in that scale. In the 70s Tamiya did their poor motorized Bismarck/Tirpitz kits and the Yamato and Musashi. The Missouri/NJ and POW/KG V rounded out the selection. Academy had some bad copies of the Tamiya German ships. ICM poked around with the Koenig kit, and you saw Revell's Emden. That was about it. Trumpeter and Dragon have done new 1/350 kits more recently, and Hasegawa and Aoshima have come up with some new Japanese ships. Its a very expensive scale with new kits going for $200 or more. The new Akagi must be close to $500 when you buy the secondary detail sets Hasegawa will offer. Not a lot of companies do kits of that scope, both size wise and also price wise for a relatively limited market.


----------



## Old_McDonald (Jul 5, 2002)

thuntboss said:


> Thanks for the info. Considering the historical significance of the ship, you'd think that someone would step up and make a real nice high quality 1/350 of it.


I have to agree. I am frustrated that no one is yet producing a 1/350 styrene kit of the USS Texas, BB-35.
I know there is a resin kit but I'm not a fan of resin.

The Texas saw battle in both World Wars, saw action at D-Day, served as a flagship and still no kit.


----------

